# Ignorant, potential buyers



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

As some of you may know I sell "bling" kits in the for sale section and like to think I offer a good kit, at a good price and good service. So WTF is it with people PMing me, saying they want a kit, me PMing them back and supplying the details and then fuck all. Not a dicky bird, nada, zilch, Sweet FA :evil: Not even the courtesy to reply to follow up PM's. At the price I sell these kits, I'm doing you a favour dick head, have the common courtesy to reply to your fuckin PM's


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Normal response for some of people I'm afraid, but don't think you are really doing them a favour, surely you are a making a profit, how ever small.
Hoggy.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Hoggy, yes I am making a profit mate, but it is small. They won't make me rich, what I charge for them just covers my costs and I only put the kits together so fellow TTers weren't getting ripped off by the big boys who charge £75.00 plus for, in my opinion, an inferior kit. I can't abide ignorance and the above example just made me see red.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

sound like you are the biggest dick head of them all


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Yes I agree, it must be really annoying.
Hoggy.


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

.........


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> I can't abide ignorance and the above example just made me see red.


and also gives everybody else a chance to see what your like.......


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

All I can say steve is you are a top bloke, and im greatful for you time and help today. Ill be interested to see what the kit contains. Iv looked at what I recon I need to buy if i was gonna get hold of the bits myself, but I couldnt do it for much cheaper. At the end of the day, your kits are a good price, and it saves me working out exactly what I need and then getting it wrong. you kit is tried and tested and I know it will fit 1st time. Perhaps people just dont like to pay £25 for a couple of screws, but if they bothered to look at prices they would see your stuff is value for money, and your a decent seller. Would be decent of them just to acknowledge you pm, even if its to say no thanks! So fuck em lol


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

No problem Rich mate, glad to be of service and to chat with someone who can actually use the PM system.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Stevie you ugly fuckwit, I think they are just cunts for being that way regarding pm's mate.kits great service was great and the abuse was even better. You do not need to lower yourself with a thread like this mucker.......I get calls daily where I just know fuck all will come of it, but that's the sales game we play. Chin up dude and don't get wound up gazz xxx


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm afraid I've got very low tolerance levels for pig ignorant, discourteous twats who can't even PM to say "no thanks". Do these cunts not even realise how ignorant they're being?
And as for trolls, even less time for that cunt.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah I had a similar experience myself. Someone asking for some info on something, so I duly sent the info and did I get so much as a "thanks"? Did I hell. Sometimes helping people really is a complete waste of time. :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am sure you have posted this subject up before buddy, don't let it bother you. I get it all the time and pretty much expect it - so it is nice when I get to deal with some fantastic people on here 

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know what you're talking about Steve :?

I get asked on a regular basis about health&fitness advice or how to cure phobias/fears etc.
Lately I was asked to help one forum member on his merry way to train and make a success as a Personal Trainer.

I duly oblige and often answer the questions in great detail (and my advice on here is always FOC!). 
Half the time I don't get as much as a "thank you" which makes me want to not respond to questions in the first place. But then I know that I make a positive difference to the other half of the peeps asking ,,,,, 

But it can be frustrating if good advice is taken for granted without as much as an acknowledgement


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> As some of you may know I sell "bling" kits in the for sale section and like to think I offer a good kit, at a good price and good service. So WTF is it with people PMing me, saying they want a kit, me PMing them back and supplying the details and then fuck all. Not a dicky bird, nada, zilch, Sweet FA :evil: Not even the courtesy to reply to follow up PM's. At the price I sell these kits, I'm doing you a favour dick head, have the common courtesy to reply to your fuckin PM's


Hun they look good.

Try flogging a 1.4 m house - NOW you are dealing with rude arseholes.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The TTOC shop is the same , people place an order select Bank transfer and then nothing . I send an email reminder after a week or so but m,ost people don't respond. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> As some of you may know I sell "bling" kits in the for sale section and like to think I offer a good kit, at a good price and good service. So WTF is it with people PMing me, saying they want a kit, me PMing them back and supplying the details and then fuck all. Not a dicky bird, nada, zilch, Sweet FA :evil: Not even the courtesy to reply to follow up PM's. At the price I sell these kits, I'm doing you a favour dick head, have the common courtesy to reply to your fuckin PM's


Stevie...... its half bloody four in the morning.... im off to fuckin Sudan in a few hours and you interfere by keeping me here to think up some intensely disrespectful reply to your rantings..... honestly, ive never been so put out.....

I see no point in replying to this but i feel obliged to..... and the worst of it is that i even stayed up late, just to inconvenience myself in responding.....

Also..... surely you mean 'Ignorant non-buyers'...... 

AND.... another thing, if................zzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Changed the title, just for you Ant :roll: (ya picky feckin sod)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

you look good as a dog m8........can see why the mrs picks you up and nustles you into her shoulder ya cucking funt :lol:


----------

